# Sound Splinter??



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

So does anyone know what the future holds for SS? I haven't really heard much about it lately, but since the collapse of TC i haven't seen any new product that might indicate they have a new build house.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont know but I would check his forum for info or drop Mike an email from his site, he wont hide whats going on, I rember him saying that he might be done with it all, this was shortly after the whole TC bankruptcy thing.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

In my latest e-mails with Mike, everything seemed to be running fine. He has been working with a new build house to get the RL-i 8's out again from what I remember.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

didnt they go oem or did they just increase prices and make themselves less desirable? im getting companys mixed up lately.


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

Apex Rex said:


> In my latest e-mails with Mike, everything seemed to be running fine. He has been working with a new build house to get the RL-i 8's out again from what I remember.


i really hope this is true. been wanting one for a while


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*SoundSplinter is still alive and kicking. Check the SoundSplinter forum for more info.*


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I need, another forum to comb through...


----------

